# My time in Zion



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

This year my family went to Zion National Park for the first time! We stayed in a cabin on the east rim just outside the boundaries of the park. In another thread I asked for info on fishing opportunities to be had and some of the great people on the board helped me out with some ideas. Sadly, I was not able to get out and do any fishing except one day for a couple hours on the Virgin river. I really wanted to make it up to Navajo Lake or Kolob Reservior but I guess since I didn't get that chance, I have a reason to go back! 

I intended to have a fishing report to post but since my fishing was limited I thought I would just share a few of the photos I took along the way.









The first hike we did was the Emerald Pools. The whole family hiked to the lower pool and then my wife, daughters, nephew and my dad and I hiked all the way up to the upper pool. I was so proud that my 4 year old hiked almost the entire way up and back with out any help!









The second and last hike we did was to the Weeping Rock. Very cool place! Sick kids prevented further hiking.









Checkerboard Mesa









The Three Patriarchs









Angel's Landing









Don't remember where this is but it is one of my favorite shots!









Here's a shot of a fork of the Virgin River. It really is such a peaceful place! The picture doesn't do it justice.









This is a picture of some of the park, looking down on it, not far from the cabin.

All in all it was a fun vacation... even without the fishing! I just wish I could have fished with my brother and my dad for one day since that has not happened since I was little. Oh well, maybe next time they come to Utah we can go somewhere just to fish.

Anyways, I hope ya'll enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice. I've been through the park, but haven't done any of the hikes. Next time I'm in the area I'll try some. Thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great place to visit. Emerald Pools is absolutely gorgeous. Some of my better Zion experiences were at the Upper Pool.

I did Angel's Landing with my Dad when I was 12 and I haven't been afraid of heights since.

Thanks for reporting about your trip. You're making me want to take another vacation.


----------

